# Long term rental near Barca w' garden needed



## Barca328 (Nov 1, 2010)

Just in case - trying all the usual online search engines:ranger::flypig:... *looking for long term rental:*

- near Barca (within 50 mins travel on public transport) 
- with fenced / walled in garden (have very well behaved kitty)
- not near busy roads (have well behaved kitty)
- with internet connection
- not miles from public transport! 
- not a luxury villa - max budget is 850/mes 
- for prof solvent couple both with own established online businesses
- castellano is coming along a little more each day
- hoping to move 2nd Nov 2010

Yes, yes, I know its a tall order but I have found some places to look at online! 
In love with La Floresta but next to nothing online there at the mo in our price range. 

If anyone had any leads or ideas, be *super *grateful :clap2:- sorry if this is a boring, well trodden thread! Will swap anyone who needs it details of great English speaking vet and 24 hr vet hospital in Barca and a bilingual gestor (my humble offering)! And details of the cool flat we'll be leaving right near Liceu metro.

Also if anyone interested in long term share for one of those super luxury villas, there are some *beauties *out there, say 1,400 euros/mes, just a thought!


----------



## swimwithfishes (May 14, 2012)

Hi there, just responding because this sounds like just what I need! We're going to be moving over next June, does anyone know of a long term rental like this?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

swimwithfishes said:


> Hi there, just responding because this sounds like just what I need! We're going to be moving over next June, does anyone know of a long term rental like this?


:welcome:

have a look at our FAQs thread - there are links to national rental websites

good luck


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

w' = With?

No text speech please, its bad enough one of the moderators using 'cos' all the time


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bob_bob said:


> w' = With?
> 
> No text speech please, its bad enough one of the moderators using 'cos' all the time


 Oi, "cos" is a recognised abbreviation, not text speak!! just as "it's", "doesn't", "who's"........... etc!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> w' = With?
> 
> No text speech please, its bad enough one of the moderators using 'cos' all the time


that post was made before the txtspk rule came in - it's quite normal 'estate agent speak' though, isn't it?


----------

